# Ferry crossings - get 'em here whilst they're cheap



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just had this e mail from our friends at www.transeuropaferries.com

FOR THE ATTENTION OF ALL TRANSEUROPA CUSTOMERS

PLEASE BE AWARE THERE ARE ONLY THREE DAYS LEFT UNTIL OUR "EARLY BIRD"OFFER ENDS.

PLEASE CONTACT US IN THE FIRST INSTANCE TO YOUR CROSSING TO AVOID DISAPOINTMENT!

REMEMBER TRAVEL IS VALID AT THE "EARLY BIRD"PRICE UNTIL 30TH SEPTEMBER IF BOOKED AND PAID FOR BY 30TH JUNE.

TRANSEUROPA FERRIES

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rapide561

How they can do a short break return so far is beyond me - cheaper than swimming!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Only for vehicles under 6m though russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just booked Norfolkline August 26th out 10th Sept. back, 9metre RV plus trailer £154.00 all in.

olley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferry Crossings etc.*

 
Hi there,
well I just booked my Eurotunnel ticket to get to the Lincoln rally - Calais - Folkestone 12 July, 22:03 local time (gets to Folkestone 21:38 local time) for Euro 113.,a 6.95 m. Chausson motorhome.
Reckon that's a bargain.
arrivederci a Lincoln.
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hi Olley

£6.00 per metre for each metre over 6.00m. I asked about 7.25m. The answer was - "I will put you as a seven and no one will worry about it!"

I have provisionally booked a September dash to Amsterdam with a stunning blonde colleague!

Rapide561


----------

